# How about a March M-n-G ?



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

It's March 1st and I missed the last couple of M-n-G's because of work or being sick. I'd like to make the next one.

Let's decide on a date/time and have at it..... I'm ready for some fun ! 

How about it folks ?


----------



## bluedevil (Feb 13, 2003)

Im game.. Have'nt meet any of you yet and im looking forward to it. Just about any day or time is good for me.


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy, John-

Right on time, dude! I think the last one was on a Thursday (I'll go back and check to make sure) so lets try a different day to accomodate those who have bowling, etc.

I've also been compiling a list of members in the area; I'll be sending out 'personal invitations' in an effort to get more members involved.

The sooner we decide on a date, the sooner I can start bugging y'all....


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

OK, last M-N-G was on a Wednesday. The March M-N-G should be on a different day.

I'll throw out a date of 20 March, which is a Thursday.

Do I hear a second? Any other opinions?

I'm getting my personal invite list together.......


----------



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

I am not on call on the 20th, so I *might* be able to make it on the 20th.....it all depends on case schedules, ect. Keep us posted.


----------



## bluedevil (Feb 13, 2003)

sounds good to me. Im laid off so I got all the time in the world till april.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

The 20th is my wife's birthday. I am pretty sure I better pass if it is on that day


----------



## smallies and bucks (Sep 17, 2002)

I can make it on any day Count me in.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

I haven't made one in a long time so I'd be game. Hopefully the schedule will allow it this time and ESOX will refrain from sporting any new outfits!


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Thursday sounds GREAT.

I am in


----------



## Danatodd99 (Dec 26, 2001)

Sounds good .... now the where part ?


----------



## Shoes (Apr 12, 2000)

Since I bowl on Thursdays, I'll shoot for the next one. Have one for me...no wait. I'll have it at the bowling alley.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

March 20?

Hey.......My birthday!

I don't know......could be dangerous!


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Just don't come in a thong and everything should be fine


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Ypsifly, I didn't know, mine is the 27th.

I know I got into this post late but what about an early afternoon one on the 9th. It's a Sunday so it should be easy for some and quite a few of us are heading for the Fly Fishing Expo in Southfield. Maybe we could meet up afterwards for a show and tell. A chance for everyone to show off their new toys.


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

C'mon, folks, jump on the bandwagon!

Need a consensus for day/date.....

Who else is interested???


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Just say when, I'll try to make it.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Prefer Mon, Tues. or Wed, but Im in for the Thursday the 20th. I will be there around 1630.

jp


----------



## Shoes (Apr 12, 2000)

Mr. Crab...er....Mollusk,

As you know, I'm always interested. However, as I posted earlier, I can't make Thursday due to bowling. So of course I have a selfish reason for voting for any other day.


----------



## Young Steve (Jan 12, 2001)

Can't make Thursday's for a while. The Wife has class and I have the young-en's. Any other day would be good......I think? (and it hurt's when I do that)


----------

